# أنظمة حقن الوقود(الـديـــــــــــــزل)



## أسد الله (10 يوليو 2009)

كتاب مفيد جدا وشرح بالعربى عن نظام حقن الوقود , محرك ديــــــــزل:1:
:73:وهاكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/117251796/cae9cba4/___online.html

:84:​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## m_sh (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا أخ اسد الله علي هدا الكتاب انه فعلا شيق للغايه في انظمة حقن الوقود
ولكن اتمني لوعندك رسم توضيحي لانظمة حقن الوقود في محركات كمنز والعدد المستخدمه في الفك والتركيب
وطريقة عمل وضبط البخاخات ولك جزيل الشكر محمدأبوشنب


----------



## mooodyesetm (19 فبراير 2010)

tres merci


----------



## rasmi (20 فبراير 2010)

m_sh قال:


> شكرا لك يا أخ اسد الله علي هدا الكتاب انه فعلا شيق للغايه في انظمة حقن الوقود
> ولكن اتمني لوعندك رسم توضيحي لانظمة حقن الوقود في محركات كمنز والعدد المستخدمه في الفك والتركيب
> وطريقة عمل وضبط البخاخات ولك جزيل الشكر محمدأبوشنب



أنا عندي وقد وضعت موضوع بأسم high pressure injection وطبعا هذه التقنية من شركة كمنز
وأنا لسى من أسبوع ولله الحمد ظبط البخاخات والخلوص في بلدورز D375A-5 من شركة كوماتسو
وبذلنا مجهود للتظبيط


----------



## سيف2010 (22 مارس 2010)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للاخ اسد الله انها فعلا معلومات مفيدة جازاك الله خيرآ


----------



## محمد ابوالفضل (19 أبريل 2010)

كتاب مفيد مشكور شكر لك اسدالله


----------



## محمد ابوالفضل (19 أبريل 2010)

:77::75:شكر اخى الكريم اسد الله


----------



## السوداني الاسد (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوراخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحسام2 (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## عادل 1980 (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## malak200029 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف روعة وغايه فى الاهمية جزززززززززززززززززك الله الخيركله


----------



## الساهر12 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ابو ربحي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم جاري التحميل والمشاهدة
حياك الله اخي اسد الله


----------



## black88star (16 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرين على هذا الموضوع ..ويكون احسن لوكان عن الهونداي سيارات الجاز 
مشكور يا أخي على هذا الموضوع 
عـوآفي


----------



## jamal742 (16 يناير 2011)

شكر اخى الكريم اسد الله


----------



## tarig4188 (9 مارس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## black88star (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
متشكرين


----------



## tarig4188 (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (28 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## black88star (5 أبريل 2011)

يديك الف عافية 
متشكررين


----------



## usefkory (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

